# Sherman Custom build 8 string.... yet to post pics



## hanachanmaru (May 10, 2008)

Hi there !!! was so excited with sherman's luither piece of work here !!! i am hoping to getta custom 8 string for long and here it goes for me as i felt the price was right ! after quite a number of emails responded by Mr sherman himself !!! he really living out for his passion and the package he gave for us here is really a sweet sweet deal !!! likely to kick start this end of month ... tentatively hope to hear if any comments for the specs of this below: 

Finalised conclusion: burnished ....

Guitar type basic model: Neck thru Sherman model 
Bodywood: Figured swamp ash + figured bookmatched claro walnut burl and a matched headstock top.
Neck: Flamed Curly Maple 7 ply with purplehearts. 
Fingerboard: Macassar Ebony
Scale frets: 27" 
Pickup : Norstrands passive pickups 
Pickup selector: 5 way selector switch 
Potentiometer : 1 volume, 1 tone.
Bridge: Hipshot (black) 
Frets : Dunlop super jumbo 6100 
Tuners: Schaller mini locking tuners (black)


----------



## Piledriver (May 10, 2008)

short scale? thats brave!
but other then that, its great. wenge as fretboard is win


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 10, 2008)

Are you going to do a high A string since you're using a shorter scale? That would be awesome, and it's what I would do with an 8. 

It sounds awesome, congrats man.


----------



## ibznorange (May 10, 2008)

That sounds epic dude. Im assuming youd be going A-g or B-a or something with the shorter scale?

Those specs are hot though


----------



## Apophis (May 10, 2008)

Congrats, sounds awesome


----------



## Shannon (May 10, 2008)

Trust me, guys. You're putting way too much emphasis on the 25.5". It works fine. My old 8-string was 25.5" & a 74 gauge Low F# was just fine.


----------



## technomancer (May 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Trust me, guys. You're putting way too much emphasis on the 25.5". It works fine. My old 8-string was 25.5" & a 74 gauge Low F# was just fine.



I guess it depends on your definition of "fine". I use a 68 at 25.5 for B standard, so to me a 74 at F# would feel like a rubber band


----------



## Ishan (May 10, 2008)

Yea it's all about tension and gauges. Perfect feel for me would be a 30" scale with [email protected]#


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 10, 2008)

Yeah guys thanks alot i am going out for an high A or a high G as recommended by Mr sherman himself he would wanted me to try Garry's string for the high A without having the scale to go 23.4" so i have a range to choose from for having a normal 25.5 with a high G or a 25.5 with a high A .... well not going for a #F thou i guess a low B would be enough for me  







OrsusMetal said:


> Are you going to do a high A string since you're using a shorter scale? That would be awesome, and it's what I would do with an 8.
> 
> It sounds awesome, congrats man.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 10, 2008)

congrats man, sounds sweet, cant wait for pics and updates too


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Trust me, guys. You're putting way too much emphasis on the 25.5". It works fine. My old 8-string was 25.5" & a 74 gauge Low F# was just fine.



My 2228 was 27" and I thought it was still too short.


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> My 2228 was 27" and I thought it was still too short.



Mmmm i guess is a 28" for ibanez RG2228...but i guess a 28" scale is too wide for the chinese hands to work on lol

yeah i can't wait either !!!! 






Thrashmanzac said:


> congrats man, sounds sweet, cant wait for pics and updates too


----------



## yevetz (May 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> My 2228 was 27" and I thought it was still too short.



 true....but hell ........what to do?


----------



## Crucified (May 11, 2008)

hey man, congrats on getting the ball rolling. I know you'll be happy with it. 

My sherman is 28" and it's bloody perfect at f#, i'm sure i could do E with very little trouble and still have perfect tension


----------



## Anthony (May 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> My 2228 was 27" and I thought it was still too short.



Agreed. 28 seems ultimate for F#.


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 12, 2008)

Thanks there kevin well i actually discussed with mike sherman about my guitar using your guitar pics as a guide lol hope you didnt mind that haha... anyway i was thinking of changing the body to vigier type of body instead of an rg body... i need cutways which are non obstructive yet looks cool on the super strat side of shape  what you guys think?? i will close to kick off this coming monday  ... as to think about it might be a vigier shaped body neck thru to a usual RG 8 headstock wonder if is all that weird looking or cool as hell??





Crucified said:


> hey man, congrats on getting the ball rolling. I know you'll be happy with it.
> 
> My sherman is 28" and it's bloody perfect at f#, i'm sure i could do E with very little trouble and still have perfect tension


----------



## -K4G- (May 13, 2008)

hanachanmaru said:


> Thanks there kevin well i actually discussed with mike sherman about my guitar using your guitar pics as a guide lol hope you didnt mind that haha... anyway i was thinking of changing the body to vigier type of body instead of an rg body... i need cutways which are non obstructive yet looks cool on the super strat side of shape  what you guys think?? i will close to kick off this coming monday  ... as to think about it might be a vigier shaped body neck thru to a usual RG 8 headstock wonder if is all that weird looking or cool as hell??



If you were talking bout the excalibur im not a fan of the lower cutaways.

But its your guitar man. 

Congrats


----------



## drmosh (May 13, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Agreed. 28 seems ultimate for F#.



I thought 27" was too little when I tried the rg2228, and my baritone 6 has 28" which I can handle pretty well. So I am going for 28 5/8" on my custom 8, I think 30" would be a bit too much, especially if I still want to solo lots.


----------



## XEN (May 13, 2008)

25.5" will be fine for high G. I use a generic 0.008 and it is solid. For high A definitely go with one of Garry Goodman's strings.
On my 28.625" S7420 I use a 0.074 for low F# and it does the job perfectly - even handles the occasional drop to E. 28.625" is really ideal for low tunings.


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 14, 2008)

Thanks there in the name of LKY LOL.... 





KillForGod said:


> If you were talking bout the excalibur im not a fan of the lower cutaways.
> 
> But its your guitar man.
> 
> Congrats





urklvt said:


> 25.5" will be fine for high G. I use a generic 0.008 and it is solid. For high A definitely go with one of Garry Goodman's strings.
> On my 28.625" S7420 I use a 0.074 for low F# and it does the job perfectly - even handles the occasional drop to E. 28.625" is really ideal for low tunings.



Hi there cool Mike sherman was telling me about garry string which able to tune to a high A but as a chinese in singapore is rather not easy to stock garry strings .... anyway sherman was cool enough to stock it with garry's string perhaps if am lucky enough i could getta bundle for good price... well any idea of how garry strings is ??? is it steel made with more ability to stretch??? or is just thinner than 0.08?


----------



## XEN (May 14, 2008)

I have no personal experience with Garry's strings, but many other people here on ss.org use and swear by them. They are quite thin though, some 0.006, some thinner. Here's his website: octave4plus.com


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

I swear by them, 006 will get you to high A, 007 to high G.


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I swear by them, 006 will get you to high A, 007 to high G.



OMG LOL how on earth would human hands be able to mould this !!!! and how on earth would mariah carey or jackson guitar top model jenna jameson would swear this 0.006 by bra of their straps ?? LOLLLLLL


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I swear by them, 006 will get you to high A, 007 to high G.


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Did I just make a typo or something ?


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

You can also use his .009 and .010 to get to A4 and it is far more durable than his .006


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info anyway Bro desecrated ....


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Adam said:


> You can also use his .009 and .010 to get to A4 and it is far more durable than his .006



I haven't tried those newer versions yet,


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I haven't tried those never versions yet,



Trust me they are excellent, the ones you have are pretty much prototypes, and I'm also recieving some of Garry's private stock strings, which can tune up to A4 with 5 hours max stretch time, can't wait.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Did I just make a typo or something ?



I'm just used to tuning in the other direction, so tuning to A4 is totally "" to me.


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Randy said:


> I'm just used to tuning in the other direction, so tuning to A4 is totally "" to me.



It's worth it, you should try it. 
I really want to give it a shoot now that I got 25 frets, that will give me a C7 when bending on the highest


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 14, 2008)

Thanks there  





Adam said:


> You can also use his .009 and .010 to get to A4 and it is far more durable than his .006


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> It's worth it, you should try it.
> I really want to give it a shoot now that I got 25 frets, that will give me a C6 when bending on the highest



I've got C7 on my 27th


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Adam said:


> I've got C7 on my 27th



O yeah it becomes c7, sorry.


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> O yeah it becomes c7, sorry.



You tuning to G4 on your new bari neck Desecrated?


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 14, 2008)

omg am hearing lots of good reviews here !!! looks like Mr sherman was helping on my "ASOERG"


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Adam said:


> You tuning to G4 on your new bari neck Desecrated?



I kinda want to try that, right now I'm tuning C-standard with a F4 as highest, And I kinda miss those high notes you get with a a4,


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I kinda want to try that, right now I'm tuning C-standard with a F4 as highest, And I kinda miss those high notes you get with a a4,



Yeah I just tune standard B1-A4, but if I had a 7 again I would prob. try that tuning


----------



## Desecrated (May 14, 2008)

Adam said:


> Yeah I just tune standard B1-A4, but if I had a 7 again I would prob. try that tuning



That is one hell of a great tuning. And with the 27 fret you get those lovely 5 octaves. I envy you.


----------



## Adam (May 14, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That is one hell of a great tuning. And with the 27 fret you get those lovely 5 octaves. I envy you.



Aww schucks I envy that 10 string of yours.


----------



## Trespass (May 19, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> That is one hell of a great tuning. And with the 27 fret you get those lovely 5 octaves. I envy you.



I play a piano...


----------



## Shawn (May 20, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## msherman (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 30, 2008)

is that a maple/purpleheart/maple/ebony.maple/purpleheart/maple neck!?


----------



## darren (Jul 30, 2008)

The middle strip looks more like wenge to me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah good point, probly is.
either way, it will look fucking sexy


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jul 30, 2008)

msherman said:


>



OMG OMG OMG !!!! Mike !! you really punish me straight to hell !!! lol is a beauti !!! Hard Maple with purplehearts and center wenge wood !! 

the plank of swamp ash i supposed is killer as well  

Cannot wait till when the time it got shaped and added with macassar ebony..

Thanks alot there Mr Mike  really is


----------



## msherman (Sep 3, 2008)

Some Burl action.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> Some Burl action.



wow, that looks really nice,


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy shit, man... ing the burl.


----------



## Crucified (Sep 3, 2008)

that looks sick. i'm jealous of all the pictures. (hintbasshint)


----------



## msherman (Sep 3, 2008)

Crucified said:


> that looks sick. i'm jealous of all the pictures. (hintbasshint)



You calm down, Mr.
I`m running your neck this week


----------



## voiceguitar (Sep 3, 2008)

wow that wood looks fantastic, stoked on more pics


----------



## hanachanmaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Mike hell !!! i already said alot !!! and nothing much more could describe for !! but may i kindly have your advice on the burlszz thanks !!!


----------



## Crucified (Sep 3, 2008)

msherman said:


> You calm down, Mr.
> I`m running your neck this week


----------



## Xaios (Sep 3, 2008)

Holly balls, that headstock makes me do this. (NSFW)


----------



## hairychris (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a bit nice.


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 4, 2008)

hairychris said:


> That's really nice.


 
fixed.

Seriously I can't wait for this to get together.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 5, 2008)

god one day mike, one day when the stars are right you'll be getting my call


----------



## hairychris (Sep 6, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> fixed.
> 
> Seriously I can't wait for this to get together.



Dude, I'm a master of understatement!


----------



## msherman (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## winterlover (Dec 11, 2008)

WOW


----------



## GazPots (Dec 11, 2008)

I remember seeing a similar shape you did mike, but it was 6 string and it didn't quite look right i thought.


Now seeing it as an 8 (i think its the same shape) it looks spot on. Really like the look of this build. 


Keep up the good work.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Dec 11, 2008)

OMG !!! didnt realise the pics are here lol thanks Mike !! i am loving it !!! 100 times !!!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 11, 2008)

That is one Beautiful instrument


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks absolutely killer. Can't wait for this to get it's finish.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 12, 2008)

msherman said:


>



this is just more proof that Mike is the man that will build my custom (when i have the cash)

that's right mike, keep on fueling the GAS


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Trespass (Dec 12, 2008)

Epic


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 4, 2009)

Mike ? so am ready for the final call thank you


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 8, 2009)

any news yet so far??


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess not. We'll wait for some cool pics in the future


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 13, 2009)

lol thanks bro i cant wait either


----------



## Crucified (Jun 14, 2009)

hanachanmaru said:


> any news yet so far??



mike doesn't always browse the forums, this isn't the place to ask for news from him. send him an email if you actually have a question for him.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 15, 2009)

Crucified said:


> mike doesn't always browse the forums, this isn't the place to ask for news from him. send him an email if you actually have a question for him.



+1


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys yup i have contacted Mike and he is cool to assure me to be done in another few weeks not an issue here guys not to worry i know mike is being busy baking out sweetest guitars on earth haha  take care


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 15, 2009)

Soon my pretties, soon.

I shall have a guitar equalling the beauty of this one!


----------



## psychedelico (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice dude. How much is this running you?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 16, 2009)

psychedelico said:


> Nice dude. How much is this running you?



It's probably best to PM the OP about pricing and so on.

I'm stoked for this and it's not even mine.


----------



## psychedelico (Jun 17, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> It's probably best to PM the OP about pricing and so on.
> 
> I'm stoked for this and it's not even mine.



Oh. Woops. Thanks.

Nile Ariel avatar btw.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 18, 2009)

psychedelico said:


> Nice dude. How much is this running you?



Anyway send Mr Mike Sherman an email for quotation would be da best way to know.. when i sent in my enquries to Mike he really listened and get me a rough sketch on how much is about till then we discussed lots thru emails about individual specs down to the smallest details.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 21, 2010)

Is the guitar up yet???


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2010)

hanachanmaru said:


> Is the guitar up yet???



Sherman does not post on this forum anymore, try contacting him directly by email / phone.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks technomancer but is there anyway that i could get contacted with him? sorry for the query... but i hope you could help


----------



## technomancer (Jun 21, 2010)

website: :: Michael Sherman Guitars ::
phone: 860-690-0364
email: [email protected]

Good luck


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 21, 2010)

Well Technomancer thanks for your help really but i am getting kinda weary having caught up into situation like this too lol... could anyone who have close contact with him kindly help? thank you !!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 21, 2010)

urklvt said:


> On my 28.625" S7420


your WHAT???


----------



## TMM (Jun 21, 2010)

hanachanmaru said:


> Well Technomancer thanks for your help really but i am getting kinda weary having caught up into situation like this too lol... could anyone who have close contact with him kindly help? thank you !!



Seriously, he gave you the contact information. Do your own leg work


----------



## sakeido (Jun 21, 2010)

TMM said:


> Seriously, he gave you the contact information. Do your own leg work



English isn't his first language. give him a break.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats the usual contact which Mike gave me during point of the built...... and yes had left a message to Mr Mike there...which i seldom do... made a mistake on the country code thou lol... but now finally gotten thru thanks guys !! and now i just need to hear from him on the outcome..


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, I forgot about this build. So when is it going to be done? It's been like 2 years, right?


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 21, 2010)

not too sure but was a pretty long one...i'll contiune to try calling him about it.. so peace here and i am not concluding any finals yet.. and i am hoping to get things done as soon.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 22, 2010)

rediculous.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 22, 2010)

^ Like your terrible spelling


----------



## jsousa (Jun 22, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Like your terrible spelling



omg a cell phone typo, u sure offended me! 
he has been waiting for a guitar for two YEARS. unbelievable.


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 22, 2010)

jsousa said:


> omg a cell phone typo, u sure offended me!
> he has been waiting for a guitar for two YEARS. unbelievable.



I remember when hearing a two year build time on a custom guitar was normal...


----------



## angus (Jun 22, 2010)

A two year wait list from an established, well-known industry builder, yes. A two year build time? No. Especially if not quoted that.

Fodera basses used to have one of the longest lead times in the business (outside of acoustic guitars)- it used to be about 3-4 years. They've cut that down in recent years, but it's still about 1.5-2 years. But that's just the wait time. They do absolutely everything by hand the old fashion way, but even then they actually build the instrument in about 2-3 months maximum. What would you be doing to take 2 years to build an instrument?

Based on the pictures in this thread, the vast majority of it minus finish work has been done since 12/2008.

Hopefully he gets back to you promptly.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2010)

I have no problem with the idea of a build taking two years from order... I do have a problem with a guy having to post on a forum asking for updates on a guitar he was told would be done in a few weeks a year ago


----------



## angus (Jun 22, 2010)

No argument there, whatsoever. 

It's not as though there is a history of this, though. Oh, wait...


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 22, 2010)

il_echthros_777 said:


> I remember when hearing a two year build time on a custom guitar was normal...



No guys !! not two years please !! i'll take no prisoners here lol but i do admit that the two years caused was with my intention of requesting his work to halt for quite period of time as i was busying savings on this built and payment for the second phase of the guitar. i wont say is a 2 years wait as i had halted upon my request and he agreed and was glad the way he responded in the most flexible way to accomodate !!

the halt i requested was about 4-5 months !! sorry guys i should have clarify on this and thus the two years wait should not discredit him upon my own opinion. anyway i had his email just today and i am very happy as he did reply at least i would know and be assured of where my money is going. !! Thank you guys as i'll leave it to him to do things of the best in his comfortable time. i respected him of his name and experience in this industries after hearing it....as both of us have given each other's respectable time and understand ! 

i do hope this thread would be as just it is as from now to refrain any further miscommunication/misunderstanding upon time to time i'll just update till i recieve my axe. i do read about topic under dealers section as i hope both parties would come to solution with fair respectable time and assurance. Goodluck


----------



## angus (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool. Glad to hear it!


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 22, 2010)

angus said:


> Cool. Glad to hear it!



Thanks Angus .... well i hear of your post but hope you would clear things up with Mike and please do give him a call instead of emails ... if i were you i'll call him up personally thou. but i didnt know whats with the problem between and i am not making up wild guesses is just my personal point of view and it involves money?


----------



## angus (Jun 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, he doesn't answer calls from me or the legal mediator. Calls have always been the main method of contact. And it doesn't involve money- he's been paid fully since the beginning. There are a number of customers with "issues". 

But regardless, it's good to hear things are moving along for you. That's what matters. Don't sweat it if things are moving along now!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2010)

angus said:


> But regardless, it's good to hear things are moving along for you. That's what matters. Don't sweat it if things are moving along now!



Exactly. Hopefully you can get your build wrapped up and treat us all to new guitar day pics


----------



## hanachanmaru (Jun 22, 2010)

personally he's gotten your money and i couldent think of any reasons that why shouldent you get your goods upon ready...think serious talk should engage as you would contiune to find means and ways to contact him to clear paths between you and him .. 

i'll like to too and i am looking forward to post any when the day arrived lol


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 22, 2010)

jsousa said:


> omg a cell phone typo, u sure offended me!
> he has been waiting for a guitar for two YEARS. unbelievable.



It's still terrible. Like your lack of capitalization and not bothering to type out you.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 22, 2010)

*Guys - can we keep this thread on topic? This thread is for the OPs Sherman and not to bring up past/present/future issues with Sherman guitars. *


----------



## angus (Nov 15, 2010)

hanachanmaru said:


> Hi there !!! was so excited with sherman's luither piece of work here !!! i am hoping to getta custom 8 string for long and here it goes for me as i felt the price was right ! after quite a number of emails responded by Mr sherman himself !!! he really living out for his passion and the package he gave for us here is really a sweet sweet deal !!! likely to kick start this end of month ... tentatively hope to hear if any comments for the specs of this below:
> 
> Finalised conclusion: burnished ....
> 
> ...





Hey! So...do you have it yet?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 15, 2010)

Holy crap, yeah, we need an NGD on this!


----------



## elq (Nov 16, 2010)

angus said:


> Hey! So...do you have it yet?





Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, yeah, we need an NGD on this!



I'm pretty sure he doesn't as of yet. I think he posted a thread on mg.org trying to get ahold of Mike... I'm pretty sure he was able to and all is well but the thread has been cleaned up since, so I'm not sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 16, 2010)

elq said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't as of yet. I think he posted a thread on mg.org trying to get ahold of Mike... I'm pretty sure he was able to and all is well but the thread has been cleaned up since, so I'm not sure.



Ah. Well, I guess I didn't miss anything yet.


----------



## angus (Dec 31, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## Psyy (Dec 31, 2010)

Sherman just seems like a brand that you simply do not go with. Beautiful guitars, just extremely unreliable service.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Mar 16, 2012)

i dont know if this thread is a 1000 year old expired .... but few days ago i just got an update about my guitar going to the spray booth ! exciting and i am obviously not a local but from south east asia... i really appreciate that the fact that he called ! long distant call is expensive and i missed it so gave him a message reply and he did so with a pic update.. thinking the guitar would be soon ready ! i know is ancient but i need to address this at both party's interest  ... 

*mod edit: please don't post guitars that aren't yours, promos of other guitars go in Dealers*


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool! I am Hollowwayson, Son of Hollowway, my father, who regaled me with stories of this axe from many moons ago. I thought it was just a parable - a tale from the past, if you will - and now I see that, in fact, such an axe does exist! I await the completion of this instrument. And if it does not occur during my lifetime, I will pass the story on to my son, so that he will bask in it's glory whence it appears as an NGD.


----------



## Rook (Mar 17, 2012)

I 


I just.


4 years and...


Beautiful guitar man, I like the shape too.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 17, 2012)

Tapdancing Christ, save some patience for the rest of us man  Guitar looks great!


----------

